

Cross Functional Teams - ezxs
http://www.mikebz.com/2015/01/cross-functional-teams.html

======
ezxs
In the early days of a startup, everyone is on one team; they’re all part of
the same tight-knit family. Until the headcount reaches 15-25 – especially if
they all share an office – it’s hard for any employees to be misaligned for
too long.

Fast forward to when the organization grows to hundreds of people, or even
thousands. Then the execs start making choices about how to organize;
considerations like efficiency, career paths, dependencies all come into
play.... more here [http://www.mikebz.com/2015/01/cross-functional-
teams.html](http://www.mikebz.com/2015/01/cross-functional-teams.html)

